
How to Design a Good API and Why It Matters (2007) - tosh
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=heh4OeB9A-c
======
gabrielsroka
Original video, on Google's channel:
[https://youtu.be/aAb7hSCtvGw](https://youtu.be/aAb7hSCtvGw)

